# is it time to harvest? (pics attached)



## reefer_kyle (Sep 21, 2007)

*hi,*

*first timer here...*
*should I harvest yet? *

*thanks in advance!*


----------



## medicore (Sep 21, 2007)

you need a magnifier to look at those crystals (trichomes) if they are mostly cloudy/creamy colored it is close.  If there are 30%-50% amber/brownish colored trichomes it is at max potential.  
You can get the 30x pocket magnifiers at radioshack for around $10.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site man!

The best way to check to see if a plant is ready for harvesting is by reading the trichome color.  Most of us do this by using  hand held microscope of at least 30x magnification.  So, with this pic, we can't really see the color of the trichs.  However, it looks like the bud just started producing trichs two weeks ago or so and I guess you could have some time ahead of you before "optimal" harvest.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16474


----------



## reefer_kyle (Sep 21, 2007)

*thanks guys!*
*so you dont go by the colors of the hairs...*

*I'll try to get a 30x magnifier!*


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some indicators to help you identify that its harvest time.
1. 50 to 70% of the pistils change colors
2. plants stop producing crystals
3. plants stop producing resin
4.the fan leaves and lower leaves have turned yellow and are starting to drop off
5.the smell has reached a peak
6.bud mass has not increased in the past few days
 As the pistils grow out from the calyx they form resin glands(trichomes), which gradually change in color before they shrink and wither. This withering of the trichomes affects the look of the pistils, which in turn fade and tend to look burnt and dry. This "unhealthy" appearance of the trichomes is perfectly natural. The plant has completed the blooming period and the trichomes are no longer needed to gather pollen. The cannabinoid content of these trichomes is not lost, however. It is simply converted into other psychoactive compounds. THC will also degrade as it is converted into other psychoactive compounds. Eventually, exposure to light will further degrade these cannabinoid compounds to next to nothing if the plant is not harvested.
 When 50 to 70% of the pistils change color, the plant will have stopped producing new crystals(trichomes) and resin(cannabinoids secreted from the trichomes). Hope that helped. Try this http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## reefer_kyle (Sep 21, 2007)

*here's another pic...*


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 21, 2007)

i'd say judging from the pics alone you've probably got another week or 2 to go....


----------



## walter (Sep 21, 2007)

i definatly agree,, give them a couple more weeks,, i would anyway thats just my oppinion


----------



## reefer_kyle (Sep 21, 2007)

*ok, will do!
*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 21, 2007)

IMO not even close

another 2/3 weeks at least.

The fan leaves on the buds hasn't even started yellowing.  
And the pistols are still bright white..

Best way is to look through a Radio shake 60x microscope.


----------

